# Can't see resorts section



## m61376 (Jul 30, 2007)

Is it me, or is there a problem? I had the Marriott Board open, and when I clicked on a link I got  a "you do not have access to this page" message, or something like that. I tried returning to the main forum page and now there is no resort section?


----------



## ramsfan (Jul 30, 2007)

Agreed.  I can't see any of the normal boards....Marriot, Florida, East coast, etc.


----------



## linsj (Jul 30, 2007)

Same here. Glad to know it's not just me!


----------



## Cotswolder (Jul 30, 2007)

Not showing up in the UK either ??????


----------



## Dave M (Jul 30, 2007)

*Oops!*

That's because, while I was looking around behind the scenes, I apparently clicked on something inadvertently and made those forums invisible, escept to moderators. They are still there and we will get them back soon.

Sorry about that!

Dave


----------



## Jan&Ern (Jul 30, 2007)

ME TOO!  I thought I was losing it! I was just viewing the Eastern Resorts threads and got a pop up message that I did not have authority to view the site or something. What's up?


----------



## m61376 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Thanks Dave...*

Glad to know it wasn't me (although with computers, ya never know...)


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 30, 2007)

Dave M said:


> That's because, while I was looking around behind the scenes, I apparently clicked on something inadvertently and made those forums invisible, escept to moderators. They are still there and we will get them back soon.
> 
> Sorry about that!
> 
> Dave



LOL - top secret stuff going on behind the scenes aye Dave??


----------



## Dave M (Jul 30, 2007)

Even without the fact that I can't spell "except" (see my earlier post), I feel pretty stupid. I can't figure out what I did. So I'm waiting for Doug or Brian, both of whom I am trying to contact.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 30, 2007)

workin on it...should be back now.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 30, 2007)

Brian and Doug (the experts) are looking at it now....


----------



## Dave M (Jul 30, 2007)

Back to normal. Thanks, guys. 

Tie me to the rack....


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 30, 2007)

lol...I wish...doug is the man for stuff like this.

I just push random buttons till somethin happens =)

anyway...i think we have it all sorted out now...just a minor permissions snafu.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 30, 2007)

Just nip round to Dave's, give him a slap and tell him not to press buttons when he doesn't understand what will happen  

I can just hear him "It wasn't me.  I never touched nothing - honest"


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 30, 2007)

Keitht said:


> Just nip round to Dave's, give him a slap and tell him not to press buttons when he doesn't understand what will happen



Nah.  He feels badly enough already.

Kudos to Brian, who got it fixed before I even learned of the problem.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 30, 2007)

eh..in the grand scheme of things....this was an extremely minor issue.

no harm no foul...id be happy if all my mistakes were that minor =)


----------



## Keitht (Jul 31, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> eh..in the grand scheme of things....this was an extremely minor issue.
> 
> no harm no foul...id be happy if all my mistakes were that minor =)



You're way too soft.  You could have made him squirm for days before letting him off the hook.  :rofl:


----------



## Dave M (Jul 31, 2007)

Please don't suggest more pain, Keith. 

I'm still trying to repair the damage to my home from the party that TUGgers had there (without my permission) while I was gone on a cruise with other TUGgers last summer! (See posts #8, #14 and #16 in  this thread.)


----------



## Keitht (Jul 31, 2007)

OK Dave, having read the content of the thread you referenced I agree that you have suffered more than enough already.


----------

